# Blue Hat pattern



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

You all asked for the instructions for the blue hat I posted on Sunday and I have it written down. I named it "Hope Box Derby" since I made the hat on Kentucky Derby day. So here goes the pattern:
Special patterns: "SKP" = Slip1, K1, Pass the slipped stitch over
"SSK" = Slip next 2 sts (purlwise) Knit 2 tog.
"YO" = Yarn Over
This pattern is done on multiple of 10 sts., size 8 round needles. I
C.O. 70 sts. Do brim of K2, P2 for 6 rounds.
For the pattern:
01. (YO, K8, K2tog.) around
02. (K1, yo, k7, k2tog.) around
03. (K2, yo, k6, k2tog.) around
04. (K3, yo, k5, k2tog.) around
05. (K4, yo, k4, k2tog.) around
06. (K5, yo, k3, k2tog.) around
07. (K6, yo, k2, k2tog.) around
08. (K7, yo, k1, k2tog.) around
09. (K8, yo, k2tog.) around
10. (SSK, k8, yo) around
11. (SKP, k7, yo, k1) around
12. (SSK, k6, yo, k2) around
13. (SKP, k5, yo, k3) around
14. (SSK, k4, yo, k4) around
15. (SKP, k3, yo, k5) around
16. (SSK, k2, yo, k6) around
17. (SKP, k1, yo, k7) around
18. (SSK, yo, k8) around
Repeat rounds 1-18 once more. Do the crown as follows:
01. (k3, k2tog.) around
02. knit around
03. (k2, k2tog.) around
04. knit around
05. (k1, k2tog.) around
06. (k 2 tog.) around
Cut yarn leaving a long tail. Cinch closed and weave in any ends. 
Sure hope this helps you. I'm enclosing a picture of the finished hat again.


----------



## cindy61 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thank you for this pattern. I'm always looking for unique hats and this looks beautiful and interesting. Again thank you.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

cindy61 said:


> Thank you for this pattern. I'm always looking for unique hats and this looks beautiful and interesting. Again thank you.


You are so welcome. It is not as difficult as it seems to be. I know you will have fun making it.


----------



## ibearl (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you. I did locate it and love it.


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely hat. Thank you for sharing. On my 'to do Now' list.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you. I'm working to reduce my balls of leftovers..this should work well in stripes.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks, I am known as the one time wonder as I rarely make the same hat for charity twice!


----------



## JAMEYALSO (Nov 28, 2012)

Love it and thank you for sharing it. I make hats, scarfs, etc. fot Warm Up America and I know others in my group will use this pattern , too


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you! I love the color and the pattern.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thank you. It will be a nice chemo cap.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

piaemn said:


> You all asked for the instructions for the blue hat I posted on Sunday and I have it written down. I named it "Hope Box Derby" since I made the hat on Kentucky Derby day. So here goes the pattern:
> Special patterns: "SKP" = Slip1, K1, Pass the slipped stitch over
> "SSK" = Slip next 2 sts (purlwise) Knit 2 tog.
> "YO" = Yarn Over
> ...


Very nice design!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

What yarn did you use for this hat?


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love the pattern and the colour. Knit hats for the Christmas shoe box appeal for children. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this beautiful pattern.
What yarn did you use ?
I hope you continue posting your beautiful work.
Grant


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I like the name Orb, since he was the winner!
Very nice hat, and as ever, many thanks for posting the pattern!


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

Is this hat for a child or an adult?


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Cate 001 (Jun 2, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

I love the hat; thank you very much for sharing the pattern. Now... a dumb question. How does SSK work? 
After slipping each of the two stitches purl wise, do I just leave them alone and just knit the next two stitiches together and then continue knitting. I am worried that I should be doing something with those two slipped purl stitches.
Thank you so much for your patience and time.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

terrica37 said:


> I love the hat; thank you very much for sharing the pattern. Now... a dumb question. How does SSK work?
> After slipping each of the two stitches purl wise, do I just leave them alone and just knit the next two stitiches together and then continue knitting. I am worried that I should be doing something with those two slipped purl stitches.
> Thank you so much for your patience and time.


The ssk works when you slip the first 2 stitches on to the right needle, you go back with the left needle and knit those two stitches on the right needle together. That's how you do it.


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing. I marked it to make.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I love it! Saving it to make several in different colors. Thanks for this pattern.


----------



## terrica37 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you very much. Now onto the knitting!


----------



## colleen45 (May 7, 2013)

Hi want does yarn over mean and what weight yarn did you use?
Also wanted to complement your color choice very pretty.
Thanks Colleen

I also prob dont get the SSK to be true. Im a newbie.
I have knitted about 9 scarves of different patterns and about
5 hats all very simple and on round needles (the hats). 
All not terrible just started knitting after about 30 yrs it comes
Back but reading knitting language has not. Thks for any 
Pointers.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

SSK can also be accomplished by knitting 2 toghether thru the back loop and therefore eliminating the moving of stitches.


----------



## colleen45 (May 7, 2013)

That seems easy enough thanks.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

nice of you to share this beautiful creation -how do you pass the slip st over /over where ? new knitter? size 8 us? circ and is it 24'' long? with sport weight? amaazing i can those ques now !! lol


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

barbbfly said:


> nice of you to share this beautiful creation -how do you pass the slip st over /over where ? new knitter? size 8 us? circ and is it 24'' long? with sport weight? amaazing i can those ques now !! lol


Hello barbbfly. Thanks for your kind words. After you have slipped a stitch onto the right needle and knit the next stitch from the left needle, you bring that slipped stitch over the one you just knitted (always on the right needle). Yes, I do use size 8 U.S. circular needles and I believe it is 24" long. Don't always used sport weight yarn, sometimes it is 4 ply. The hats turn out good and the patients appreciate them always. Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks again finished my second in a smaller size for a kid, and they will be off to the oncology unit at the local hospital on Tuesday.


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Way to go :thumbup:


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

piaemn said:


> Hello barbbfly. Thanks for your kind words. After you have slipped a stitch onto the right needle and knit the next stitch from the left needle, you bring that slipped stitch over the one you just knitted (always on the right needle). Yes, I do use size 8 U.S. circular needles and I believe it is 24" long. Don't always used sport weight yarn, sometimes it is 4 ply. The hats turn out good and the patients appreciate them always. Happy Mother's Day.


thx -so the slipped st and the knitted one just trades places on the r needle? ugh. seems too hard for me thx anyway


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Don't be afraid to try it.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

Hope Box Derby Hat
""This pattern is done on multiple of 10 sts., size 8 round needles. I C.O. 70 sts. Do brim of K2, P2 for 6 rounds.""

I love the hat, but I'm confused about the instructions. You call for 70 stitches in the round, and then start with a K2, P2 border for 6 rows. But with 70 stitches it comes out as double seed. (I think that's what it's called.) Yet the picture looks like it should be in K2, P2 rows, which would mean either 60 or 80 stitches needed as it is in multiples of 10. 

Could you please verify as I am putting it on hold until I get confirmation.

Thanks,

Vicki


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Charna said:


> Hope Box Derby Hat
> ""This pattern is done on multiple of 10 sts., size 8 round needles. I C.O. 70 sts. Do brim of K2, P2 for 6 rounds.""
> 
> I love the hat, but I'm confused about the instructions. You call for 70 stitches in the round, and then start with a K2, P2 border for 6 rows. But with 70 stitches it comes out as double seed. (I think that's what it's called.) Yet the picture looks like it should be in K2, P2 rows, which would mean either 60 or 80 stitches needed as it is in multiples of 10.
> ...


Hi Vicki. Sorry about that. Looking closely at my hat, I realized I worked the brim knit one, purl one. I'm so used to k2, p2 brim that I wrote it that way by mistake. Sorry.


----------



## Charna (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks for your prompt answer. The hat is only about 2 inches, but looks beautiful already.

Vocki


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

Charna said:


> Thanks for your prompt answer. The hat is only about 2 inches, but looks beautiful already.
> 
> Vocki


I would love to see a picture of it when you are finished. Anticipating the post, have a great day.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

piaemn said:


> You all asked for the instructions for the blue hat I posted on Sunday and I have it written down. I named it "Hope Box Derby" since I made the hat on Kentucky Derby day. So here goes the pattern:
> Special patterns: "SKP" = Slip1, K1, Pass the slipped stitch over
> "SSK" = Slip next 2 sts (purlwise) Knit 2 tog.
> "YO" = Yarn Over
> ...


Beautiful color. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

thats very kind of you- GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks so much. Beautiful Hat.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern. You have a blessed day.


----------



## Linda_Vn (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for this pattern


----------



## patstearns (Jul 7, 2013)

I accidentally deleted my June 4, 2013 KP and hope someone can send me the pattern for the "Little Bags" that was posted in that issue. Thank you.


----------



## joycegriffin (Apr 21, 2012)

Blue Hat Pattern for Lefties

I loved the pattern, but I knit left-handed, so to knit it and have it turn out like yours, I had to translate. Most basic knit patterns dont need this, only those that have left or right leaning decreases. Following is my attempt at the hat with changes.
For hats, I like to use a provisional cast on done with a crochet hook. I cast on 80, my head is big and I dont like my hats tight. I then slip the loop still on the crochet hook onto my needle as the 81st stitch. Join by slipping the first stitch and when you get back to it, the last 2 stitches will be purled together. I used a size 8 16 circular needle and worsted weight yarn.

Seed stitch brim ( Im not fond of ribbed brims on hats)
Row 1 K1, P1 around to last 2 stitches, P2tog (that slipped stitch)
Row 2 P1, K1 around
Row 3 K1, P1
Repeat rows 2 and 3 for a total of 6 rows or as wide as you want your brim. When making this hat the brim will tend to scallop if it isnt too wide.

Increase Row k8, M1 by picking up bar between stitches twisting it and knitting. No hole. Repeat around. Place a marker every 10 stitches and a different one for the start. There should be 90 stitches. You will have 9 repeats of the pattern, the markers help keep you from making mistakes. If the count is off, its over 10 stitches, not 90, and can be more easily corrected.

Row 1 K2tog, K8, yo, repeat around (For hats in the round, you must untwist the 2 stitches to be knitted together by slipping them first, then knitting them together. If you dont, you will have a twisted knit stitch.) 
Row 2 K2tog, K7, yo, K1, repeat around on this row and all others
Row 3 K2tog, K6, yo, K2
Row 4 K2tog, K5, yo, K3
Row 5 K2tog, K4, yo, K4
Row 6 K2tog, K3, yo, K5
Row 7 K2tog, K2, yo, K6
Row 8 K2tog, K1,yo, K7
Row 9 K2tog, yo, K8 
Notice that all your k2togs lean right. Now we need to make them lean left ( K2togb) or knit 2 together backwards. Insert your needle from right to left. Do not slip these stitches to take the twist out. By doing it backwards they are set correctly. 
Row 10 yo, K8, K2togb
Row 11 K1, yo, K7, K2togb
Row 12 K2, yo, K6, K2togb
Row 13 K3, yo, K5, K2togb
Row 14 K4, yo, K4, K2togb
Row 15 K5, yo, K3, K2togb
Row 16 K6, yo, K2, K2togb
Row 17 K7, yo, K1, K2togb
Row 18 K8, yo, K2togb
Repeat rows 1-18 again.

Crown Decrease Change to DPNs when needed. The decrease in pattern makes an interesting top.
Row 1 K2tog, K8 (around) (81 stitches left)
Row 2 K2tog, K7 (72 stitches)
Row 3 K2tog, K6 (63 stitches)
Row 4 K2tog, K5 (54 stitches)
Row 5 K2tog, K4 (45 stitches)
Row 6 K2tog, K3 (36 stitches)
Row 7 K2tog, K2 (27 stitches)
Row 8 K2tog, K 1 (18 stitches)
Row 9 K2tog (9 stitches)
Cut yarn leaving enough to thread a needle and tie off stitches, cinching tight.
Hope this helps other lefties. Most patterns for righties just turn out mirror images, but not lacy ones.


----------



## patstearns (Jul 7, 2013)

I too am a Leftie, but was taught to knit and crochet as a Rightie - sure makes things a lot easier.


----------



## joycegriffin (Apr 21, 2012)

just a pic of revised hat for lefties


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

Thankyou
Pat :thumbup:


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

piaemn said:


> You all asked for the instructions for the blue hat I posted on Sunday and I have it written down. I named it "Hope Box Derby" since I made the hat on Kentucky Derby day. So here goes the pattern:
> Special patterns: "SKP" = Slip1, K1, Pass the slipped stitch over
> "SSK" = Slip next 2 sts (purlwise) Knit 2 tog.
> "YO" = Yarn Over
> ...


I just finished this fantastic hat in red. I cast on 80 stitches on size 8 needles and switched to size 10 after 6 rows of 2x2 ribbing. Wasn't too excited until I soaked it well and stretched over a dinner plate and like magic a beautiful poinsetta appeared. Thank you so much for this pattern. A perfect Christmas hat.


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

oh thx did you use worsted? is it done flat with 2 needles and seemed up the side?


----------



## piaemn (Dec 29, 2011)

barbbfly said:


> oh thx did you use worsted? is it done flat with 2 needles and seemed up the side?


Yes, this is done in worsted weight yarn and it is done on a circular needle, that way there are no seams to sew.


----------

